# Zen & the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance



## pakua (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know how many times I've started this book in the last 15 years and still can't get past about page 10.

Please tell me if it's really worth perservering.........


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 8, 2004)

One of the Management classes at my alum makes the students read it.  I have found people fall in two categories, love it or hate it, with little to no middle ground.  I would say if the book holds no interest to you, it isn't worth plodding through it no matter what someone else says cause you won't enjoy it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2004)

I liked it...

But as stated, some people like that sort of thing, others don't.

Definately an interesting book though


----------



## The Kai (Nov 8, 2004)

I liked it it took a bit to work thru- actually liked the follow up (Lila) a little betterTodd


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2004)

I, like you, have not yet made it past the first dozen or so pages, though I have been told time and again that if you can make it past the slow beginning it makes for an interesting read.

 I think those of the martial arts mindset would probably see some value in it.

 Enjoy!


----------



## pakua (Nov 9, 2004)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> One of the Management classes at my alum makes the students read it.



Funnily enough it was a fellow student at Business School who gave it to me- he bought a bunch of copies to give to his mates.

Thanks for the responses- I'll give it _one_ more bash.....


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 9, 2004)

I read ZATAOMM (wow, I like that anagram) years ago in high-school.  I remember it was pretty heady to get through (but like I said, high-school), but I did very much enjoy the ideas the author presents.  I would definitely recommend it, but be prepared to have to read sentences/paragraphs/chapters over again.


----------



## redfang (Nov 22, 2004)

It took me a good fifty or so pages to get into it.  Once it got going I found it extremely good and thought provoking.  I've re read it a few times since I first read it some 15 or so years ago.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Nov 23, 2004)

Robert M. Pirsig's book is an important 'mandatory' reading for any martial artist, probably more important than The Martial Way, or technical book on fighting techniques.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a bold statement but I agree... it should be required reading.

It also took me a while to get through. It took two attempts but it was worth it. I still remember parts of it. The plains are beautiful not because of what is there but what is not there.

I haven't read Lila yet but it's on my list.


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 27, 2005)

pakua said:
			
		

> I don't know how many times I've started this book in the last 15 years and still can't get past about page 10.
> 
> Please tell me if it's really worth perservering.........


I had the same problem, except I got a little farther.  I tried to get through this book and quit about halfway two different times.  The third time I tried, I stuck through it and read the whole thing.

To me, the last 150 pages made it one of the best books I've ever read.  But that's just me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 27, 2005)

Will it teach me to fix my bike?


----------



## Crom (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd recommend it to everyone, except those who need to mend their motorcycles 


Really struck a chord with me.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 18, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I liked it it took a bit to work thru- actually liked the follow up (Lila) a little betterTodd


I agree, though it requires Zen to understand Lila.  Both books are excellent books for those who are willing to invest the time to read them.  I've read both several times.  It won't be until well in to Zen before it actually clicks what the point is.


----------



## The Kai (May 18, 2005)

You could probably read Lile with out reading ZAAMM, but Lila was also a counterpoint to Zenans the artof


----------

